# Blocking of gambling websites



## richard jasper (Aug 7, 2007)

How do i go about blocking a website, I am wanting to block certain sites as much for my kids as myself.
any one got any solutions.
I am using xp.
Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you looking at a couple of sites, that you want blocked?

Or Blocking Unwanted Parasites , if so try this:
http://mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.zip 

What web browser are you using?


----------



## richard jasper (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello,
I aint sure who my browser is,how do i find out (i am a bit of a computer dope), also the only site i would like blocked is ladbrokes.com
I have lost thousands,
Also I don't want to pay for any of these fancy software packages.Could I "do it myself"?
Regards,
Richard.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Richard,

Sorry for the delay, diffrent timezones.

You dont need to use any software at all, the website can be blocked from a file on your computer, I will give instructions on how to block a website using it, just first could you post the full link? Thank you.


----------



## richard jasper (Aug 7, 2007)

how do i send the full link, (you must thgnk i am thick.
Regards,
Richard


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No need to post the link. Ladbrokes.com is all we need.

Open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab. Remove the tick from 'Hide protected operating system files' and click OK. This will allow you to see the HOSTS file in *WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\*

Open your HOSTS file in Notepad.

Unless you've previously edited the file it should just have one entry below the lines starting with #
*127.0.0.1 localhost*

Below this entry, type
*127.0.0.1 www.ladbrokes.com*

Save the file (as HOSTS, not HOSTS.TXT) and then put the tick back in the 'Hide protected operating system files' box. Close down all programs and reboot. Ladbrokes should now be blocked.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It is ok, I found the link :smile:

Ok please follow these instructions very carefully:

*Blocking a Web Site using The HOST file *
Click *Start*
Click *My Computer*
Double click *C: Drive*
Double click *Windows*
Double click *System32*
Double click *Drivers*
Double click *Etc.*
There should now be a file called *HOST*, right click on it and click on *Open* or *Open with...*
Scroll down the list then double click on *Notepad*.
When the *HOST* file is open, underneath:

*127.0.0.1 localhost*

Type out this, or *Copy* and *Paste*:

127.0.0.1 http://www.ladbrokes.com/home/en

Then click *File*, then *Save.*


*Edit* You beat me to it Koala :grin:


----------



## Rich464 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm...

That doesn't block by IP though :wink:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The IP for Ladbrokes is 212.118.245.201


----------



## alwaysAlearner (Jan 28, 2009)

I tried to add and save the hosts file but it gives me an error saying" can not create "
make sure that path and file name was correct


----------

